# Bessacarr Floor Damp



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Whilst getting my Bessacarr E435 a 09 registered Motorhome ready for winter, I discovered whilst under the Van that both rear edges, that’s the RH and LH corners of the underside flooring, wet and soft to touch. I know that Swift had problems with flooring on models prior to 2008 and this resulted in the underside of the flooring being coated in a Black type paint to help prevent water damage, which is how mine looks, It would seem that water has somehow got past the sealant on the body mouldings. 
Previously had two damp areas discovered during Habitation Services in the past, which resulted in the lower skirt on the right hand side of the habitation area being removed and treated and also the Pod which had insufficient insulation which created damp issues. These were resolved whilst the Van was within the warranty period and guess what, the van is now out of warranty. 

I was wondering has anyone else had this problem with the E435, also has anyone had work done and at what cost the get this issue sorted out?


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes I have the same problem with my 2008 Swift Sundance. I have the black painted underfloor coating and I regularly check the underside for any sign of rot.

However, I do notice that after any rain the underside wood floor is always wet around the edges and at the rear.

I thought the water must be getting through the sideskirts where the wall meets the skirt so I used leak sealer and Sikaflex all around but this made no difference.

I did however notice water seeping out from the vertical seam which joins the hab area to the cab and assumed it must be coming from the roof area.

After applying some Sikaflex to the roof corner joints this has reduced but not completely cured the problem.

I had brought this problem to the attention of my habitation service provider but as they could find no evidence of any damp inside the van then there was nothing to worry about.

They told me that as long as the plywood floor can breathe and eventually dry out there is nothing to worry about, but I remain sceptical and I keep a close eye on the underside on a regular basis.


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the response Dustyr,
Not sure if this will dry out as your Habitation guy says, it feels quite wet.
A bit worried as the edging along the bottom LK corner to the RH corner seems to have some Duck tape wrapped along the edge, is that the same on yours?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

In case you have missed previous threads on this subject, there is a known problem with some Swift floors.
Some have been returned to Swift and been repaired under warranty or 'good will'
Do not wait for it to dry out. The problem needs attention now if it is the previously known issue,
There have been DIY repairs and factory returns for repair. The problem will only get worse..... sorry if this is news to you. The van can be saved but as with all damp problems; not if you leave it alone.

Alan


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

BASA

Yes I do have the Duck Tape stapled all along the edges and this is the area that always gets wet, but just how the water is getting there is baffling me. 

After so many stories about rotting floors I can only keep an eye on it and I have bought myself a damp meter and regularly check inside near floor/ceiling joins for any high readings, but as yet nothing sinister.
I did have a small leak around the bike rack mountings with water trickling down the inside mounts, but I have had this sorted and now doesn't leak.

I would like to know if any other owners out there have noticed the same problem, just look under the van floor after a heavy rainfall and see if your floor looks wet around the edges.


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Same here DustyR
I also found this after it had been raining, have now done a reseal of the mouldings at the rear of the Van. Not quite sure why the Duck tape has be used along the edge though, but it seems that Swift did this as we both have different Models.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Thankfully I don't have this problem on my 2008 Autocruise, but it's not been coated underneath.

I wonder if the black gunk is the cause of the problem? 

It strikes me that wooden laminate drys very quickly if open to the air, but once it's been covered in sealant the drying out process is slowed down.


----------

